# I wanna see pics of some UKC Champions...



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been looking and searching... I would really like to see some pics of some CH's through UKC, but I can't seem to find anything..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

These breeders have several CH and GRCH UKC dogs
Nevada Kennels APBT's and SBT's
Caragan Kennel
Larum's APBT Kennel

CH "PR" Caragans Steel Xia


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

aww ) okay thank you!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Here is an ADBA/UKC/AKC comparison done by a member here Bahamutt. However these are UKC GRCH's


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG what great looking dogs!!! I'm in love


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

:goodpost: Now i know the difference between the three.Thanks!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah. I can definitely tell the difference now. Thank you!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

The standards are actually very similar, what you get though, is breeder interpretations of the standard diverging between each registry, thus going in different directions. What is rewarded in the ring is sought after, then more of THAT is bred for, as it spirals out of control.
It irritates the crap out of me that AKC (and now UKC) put up and reward dogs who are just...fat, thinking that = muscle and power. um, no, it's just fat. It also irritates me that you never see ADBA dogs actually STACKED, they are always straining on the leash or up on hind legs. I would like to look at STRUCTURE, not try peer through the fat to see the dog underneath nor try to see if the dog actually has any angulation or what type of shoulders or legs it has, which you can NOT see as it flops about like a fish on the end of it's lead.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL I can see what you are saying


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

Plenty of adba get stacked. Most prefer a free stack, some do a hand stack. The big diff though is that the dogs aren't expected to be statues while the judge isn't there. They can flop all they want till the judge is in front of them. I prefer it like that; to see dogs acting like dogs.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I should have put a drunk posting alert on that one, lol. I was only speaking of pics really


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I notice none of these dogs have natural ears... do they have something against natural ears?? might be a stupid question... but I'm still curious.. LOL


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

PRSweetKandi said:


> I notice none of these dogs have natural ears... do they have something against natural ears?? might be a stupid question... but I'm still curious.. LOL


I know in AKC they prefer cropped, and I think its the same in UKC , ADBA you will see alot of uncropped dogs. I know at the shows up here we saw alot of natural ears and the judge seemed to prefer natural at the shows we went too. { although the dogs were really nice so hard to tell if it was just the ears lol , they did deserve there wins}.
Alot of the ADBA dogs in those pictures actually have natural ears , maybe you just didnt notice ?


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I notice all the natural on the ABDA but the UKC's I don't see any with ears... lol


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

ADBA** sorry... typeo


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya I think UKC prefers them cropped as well. If imnot mistaken I read in the rules cropping isnt required but from what I have seen Ch wise, most if not all have had crops. Going into a UKC ri ng I would rather have a crop then not. { lol but then again I prefer crop over natural to begin with}.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Makes me wish I would have cropped Kandi, honestly... Oh well... Don't see us being "show worthy" lol


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

ADBA prefers natural; UKC & AKC prefer cropped. And I agree Kingsgurl; it is difficult to find a picture of a stacked ADBA dog.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

The crop is, again, something put up by judges, making it preferable. The *standard *actually says natural ears are preferred, but since it isn't what tends to win in the ring, that is not what people will do. Why should they? It isn't rewarded.*

*pitcher of Margarita's disclaimer


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I just didn't see a crop looking good on a black girl... (my Kandi) I thought it'd make her look like a male bear... lol I love cropped ears... but not on all of them. that's just my opinion...


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

the AKC and the UKC are a bit more similar.. plenty of AKC CH's can also CH in ukc,... then again I have seen a lot of dogs of all breeds get "ch" in ukc in one weekend, its rather easy.

the adba dogs on the other hand take a lot of effort to get them in top condition they also seem to have more leg, more of a slanting topline, and a bit lower set tail with a very deep chest that tucks up well into the loin area.... and its up to the dog if they want to show spirit in the ring or not. I have a dog in perticular who (until this fall) has never barked or lunged in the ring... and hes over half way to GRCH. but who knows his balls might have dropped in november.

I also have a female CH same thing.....


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm going to talk to a trainer next week.... I want to at least try the show ring after I scope it out... I'll never know if I never try....


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Here is an ADBA/UKC/AKC comparison done by a member here Bahamutt. However these are UKC GRCH's


:goodpost:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> Ya I think UKC prefers them cropped as well. If imnot mistaken I read in the rules cropping isnt required but from what I have seen Ch wise, most if not all have had crops. Going into a UKC ri ng I would rather have a crop then not. { lol but then again I prefer crop over natural to begin with}.


 That isn't true... All my show dogs have natural ears and titled quickly. A good judge looks at the total dog and ears are only one very small part of the package.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Can you post some pics to this thread of yours? Would love to see them


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't from my phone for some reason, but you can find some of mine on threads I posted. I've made. I just bumped up a thread with a picture of Bodacious. She is a UKC CH and on her way to being an ADBA one too. .


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

is her title in what club right now?? 

She's a beauty... very nice shape


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

PRSweetKandi said:


> is her title in what club right now??
> 
> She's a beauty... very nice shape


 THANKS!!! 
She is a UKC CH with 3 wins toward her GRCH with limited showing. She would be an ADBA CH already if I could get to more shows.
She also has a CGC, ADBA Safe Dog 1, & is a certified working therapy dog
I'm very proud of her.
Your baby looks adorable too!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

She is definitely something to be proud of... and thank you I love her


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

PRSweetKandi said:


> I'm going to talk to a trainer next week.... I want to at least try the show ring after I scope it out... I'll never know if I never try....


good idea, maybe go to a show and have a watch and see if its your cup of tea, with ukc showing you need to know a few things with when the judge asks you to gait your dog,... they usually ask for a corner and back or triangle, its a bit confusing.

then the actual training part of the dog to stack and stay and gait... some are natural but others need a lot of training.

good luck and i hope you enjoy it as much as a lot of us do! :woof:


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes. I talked to someone about all of those things, and hopefully, they can help me and her get to where we need. I'm going to find some shows and see how I like them. I'll go from there afterwords... I'm willing to learn, so I think it will be a positive experience.. I'm new to this, so I am taking my time, but I think it's always worth a shot.... Never know if I don't try.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's my baby girl, CA URO1 UNJ UWP CH 'PR' Jhnsns Lil Miss Independence, CGC (in other words... CA-Coursing aptitude, URO1- United Rally Obedience 1, UNJ-United Novice Jumper, UWP- United Weight Puller, CH- Champion, CGC- Canine Good Citizen) She's Indie to everyone who loves her, and she's a good breed example.. Pretty AND functional!

17 months
























Total Dog at 2011 Gateway Nationals


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> Here's my baby girl, CA URO1 UNJ UWP CH 'PR' Jhnsns Lil Miss Independence, CGC (in other words... CA-Coursing aptitude, URO1- United Rally Obedience 1, UNJ-United Novice Jumper, UWP- United Weight Puller, CH- Champion, CGC- Canine Good Citizen) She's Indie to everyone who loves her, and she's a good breed example.. Pretty AND functional!
> 
> 17 months
> 
> ...


She's great! very beautiful!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you.  I'm very happy with her.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Indie is a beautiful girl.


----------

